

Review my app: Launchset.com - dannyr

Hello Hacker News,<p>I have an early release of my app Launchset.com. The app aims to help early adopters discover up and coming startups and help those startups find early users for their site.<p>If you find it useful,I can add your site to the list and have you set up for the service.<p>Thanks!
======
dpnewman
I have not had a chance to actually dig in and use in depth. But on first
glance, I think you have a very useful and important concept here. This has
very large upside. The 2 key strengths I see:

1) Providing a needed service to startups - making it easier to acquire and
track early adopters... hugely valuable.

2) Intriguing, focused portal to interesting new techs. Not just useful to
curious web surfers, but also for market research and business-collaborative
purposes.

The one constructive critique I would offer at this stage is just to continue
to work on simplifying your text, both in terms of wordage and visual
presentation. Less verbose, bigger text, clear, broken down steps.

Best of luck - great start.

~~~
dannyr
dpnewman,

Thanks for the feedback.

I'm actually trying to polish the message the site is trying to convey.

I just came up with the text on my BART ride to work. I figure I need to at
least have a description of what the site does on the front page.

~~~
dpnewman
yeah...for sure. it's a very iterative process.

btw, i am in sf - and developing a conversation service which possibly could
have some synergistic connection to (startups as vertical) to what you're
doing. fire me an email if you'd be interested in connecting/chatting/hacking.
dpnewman a t gmail.

~~~
dannyr
daniel,

not sure if you got my email. i sent you one.

thanks.

------
bgnm2000
looks like a great idea - I just submitted excycle

